
Ask HN: What is the most important thing you learned at your last job? - jmcminis
We&#x27;ve seen things. We&#x27;ve seen companies scale. We&#x27;ve seen products get built. We&#x27;ve seen things we thought were amazing fail. We have learned culture, business, and tech lessons.<p>At your last position, or maybe the position before that, what was the most important thing that you learned?
======
abraae
If you wish to climb the corporate ladder, stick in there when things get
crazy. When mad shit is going down, when entire groups are being canned and
chaos is reining, then that's when opportunity sometimes presents itself.
Sometimes the last man (or woman) standing looks around a little later, when
the dust has started to settle, and finds themselves to be the new leader.

~~~
slpsys
Default? The two sweetest words in the English language!

------
coolswan
Everyone's feelings matters.

